# electrical store in Northern Ireland?



## briancbyrne (15 Jan 2009)

Hi,

I need to buy a dishwasher and washr/dryer and was wondering if anyone knows of any electrical stores in the north where I can be unpatriotic and spend my hard earned cash while saving myself a bit?

thanks

brian


----------



## runner (15 Jan 2009)

Lots of people seem to use Currys in Newry Im told...


----------



## Smashbox (15 Jan 2009)

Currys in Enniskillen too, always seems to be busy


----------



## car (15 Jan 2009)

seamus watters in newry.  He'll deliver to south for free within reason too.  highly recommend.


----------



## Jody (17 Jan 2009)

We recently purchased a miele oven in smyth Patterson inmatket square in lisburn and saved 750 euro


----------

